
RAGrid: Powerful intrinsic pure CSS flexbox grid - nerdydork
https://argyleink.github.io/ragrid/
======
Epskampie
This is very much just some aliases for flexbox properties. If you were
planning on using it, I would advice just learning flexbox instead and be
compatible with the rest of the world. Google "flexbox froggies" for an
awesome tutorial.

~~~
nerdydork
Agreed, and it's right there in the docs that one should/could just copy+paste
these aliases into their project, read the CSS, and understand how it's
working. It's important to know how flexbox works, so you can write your own
media queries that will help you align and distribute your objects as screen
size changes.

------
throwaway2016a
On topic question:

Anyone know how well flexbox polyfills work? I went to this website in IE10
and it is unusable (as I suspected).

I would love to use stuff like this but until it works at least 2 versions
back in browsers I don't see how I can use it. Yes, it is only < 0.5% market
share but when your market is consumers, losing 1 out of every 200 sales is a
big deal if it can be avoided for a reasonable cost.

~~~
nerdydork
Polyfills don't work great, but with some clever CSS, a floated layout can be
applied that makes a decent (actually not that great) but works compromise.

------
lucideer
_Suggestion for showcasing this:_ Make each section an overall fixed height
(the examples within the sections can be variable height, but the overall
height of the full page should remain static).

Currently, when resizing the browser to see how the examples work, the scroll
jumps due to page height changes, so you can't actually see the changed
example at all.

~~~
nerdydork
Great suggestion

